# difference between?



## dodgetrucker (Jan 15, 2016)

I have a 1999-2000-ish JD 828D. When looking up parts on places like Ebay many say they fit several machines, I know the numbers in the model number relate to HP/width but what is the difference between a machine listed with a XXXX-D vs an XXX-DE vs an XXXX-DDE?


----------



## dodgetrucker (Jan 15, 2016)

huh nobody knows?


----------



## dbert (Aug 25, 2013)

Dont know, but E for electric start is popular on some machines. No guess on the DE.


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

This is the second time I've searched around and came up empty.
Quick call to a dealer would likely give you the info.


----------



## dbert (Aug 25, 2013)

Again, I don't know. I did find in some of the walk behind mower world its


> John Deere 12 & 14 Series Walk-Behind Mowers
> 
> Decoding the Model Numbers:
> 1 = 21” mower
> ...


And some other Deere decoding found on the internet says;


> A = John Deere Plow Works, Moline, IL
> B = John Deere Planter Works, Moline, IL
> C = John Deere Spreader Works, East Moline, IL
> D = John Deere Wagon Works, Moline, IL
> ...


----------

